# golf a2 ce2 and 1.8t awp wiring



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

hi guys have just puchased a awp 1.8t and will be transplanting it into a a2 golf with ce2 electrics but retaining standard awp management 

does anyone know of any good guides on how to wire it all up, as all i can find is guides on aeb wiring into ce2 cars


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

there was a really good thread posted, i cant remember the guys name but he always has good build threads, he has the orange rabbit with an awp swap. 

if u know how to read wiring diagrams its pretty easy. 

i have done a couple dbw swaps, im not gonna tell u exactly everything to do but, the gas pedal harness is plug and play. After an immob defeat its quite easy to splice in. 

What kind of vw do u have? the digi cars IMO are the easiest since the power, relayed and fuel pump ground wires are right in the rain tray. 

If u need an immob defeat pm me.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

i have a 1990 mk2 8v gti pb engine code, bizzare i know but i'm from the uk. 
am i right in thinking that the awp is pretty similar in wiring to the fuse box as the aeb is just with the addition of a dbw on a seperate circuit


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

surely there must be more info out there


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

ill post up my notes later tonite, the wiring colors might be different.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

cheers bud it would be appreciated, yeah i know that there may be slight differeces between uk and us wiring but it would give me something to work with


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

shazaam:

http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

i have found tht and book marked it but it doesnt go into detail about the awp wiring just the aeb wiring


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3513322-My-Corrado-1.8T-project-begins


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

cheers for that but thats incorporating the mk4 fusebox, im trying to retain the fusebox so it would be a plug and play job to return the car to standard hwen i get board of playing


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

There is some info on how to wire a 1.8T AGU engine in my project thread (sig). What I did was to combine the CE2 for lights, wiper etc. And used the newer fusebox for enginemanagement and instrument. And I added the complete A3 dash to fit the instrument.


----------

